# Spurgeon set



## Wannabee (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey,

Looks like CDB has another set at a great price. It's a set of 5 books of Spurgeon sermons for only 24.9?. It's published by the same (Baker) publisher as the Calvin set. Hope these things don't fall apart after a couple of years.

Anyway, looks like another great deal.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 7, 2003)

Joe,
Is that in the catalog? Or, is it online?


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 8, 2003)

It's in the member's catalog, but not in the latest general catalog.
You can find it on line at [http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...tem_no=11132&amp;event=ESRC&amp;item_code=WW]
They're backordered right now 'till March I think. What a surprise 'eh.


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 29, 2003)

*Here they come!*

I got an email today. My Spurgeon books are on the way.

Yippeee!
Yahoooo!
Yeeehaaaw!
ahem...


----------



## RICK (Apr 29, 2003)

I got mine too.


----------



## RICK (May 1, 2003)

Will they be on my doorstep when I get home? 

The suspense is building!!


----------



## RICK (May 7, 2003)

I got mine last night.

The books are quite a bit smaller than they appear in the pictures, and the print quality is somewhat to be desired. 

But what do I expect for $24.95-- right?


----------



## Rev. G (May 11, 2003)

Mine are on the way right now. 

Thank the Lord for such bargains!


----------



## Wannabee (May 11, 2003)

Amen!

I got mine the other day.

Yeehaw!

That'll probably be it for a while... bummer.


----------



## cupotea (Mar 9, 2004)

*"The MTP" - The Grandaddy of them all!*

All Spurgeon sets are derived from the &quot;Metropolitan Tabernacle Pulpit,&quot; which Pilgrim Publications began publishing back in the mid 1970's. The combined the first six years in three volumes under the title &quot;The New Park Street Pulpit&quot;; the actual MTP set began with volume seven (7) and ran to vol. 62 and vol.63 being combined in the last volume.
I was one of the fortunate pastors who was offered the monthly subcription plan - a volume each month sent to you from Waco, Texas. I have never regretted it.
Sell your shirt and buy Spurgeon in whatever set you can get him. You will be the richer for it.


----------

